# Mehrere sql-Befehle hintereinander



## bled (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab' ein Problem damit, mehrere sql-Befehle hintereinander auszuführen...
Ich speichere erst alls in der Variablen $sql (es sollen 8 unterschiedliche Tabellen erstellt werden).
Wenn ich das nun ausführen will, dann kommt ein Fehler wegen der Syntax.
Komisch ist aber, wenn ich die Variable ausgeben lasse und das ganze in phpmyadmin ausführen lasse, funktioniert alles.
Es kommt nur eine gelbe Warnung (# MySQL returned an empty result set (i.e. zero rows).), allerdings werden die Tabellen angelegt.


----------



## Sven Petruschke (7. Februar 2005)

Da wir keine Wahrsager sind, wäre es hilfreich, wenn du die relevanten Teile deines Codes posten würdest. Ich tippe aber mal darauf, dass du meherere SQL-Anweisungen mit einmal über [phpf]mysql_query[/phpf] ausführen wolltest. Das ist aber definitiv nicht möglich. Die Funktion kann immer nur eine SQL-Anweisung ausführen. phpMyAdmin zerlegt die Übergebenen SQL-Statements auch und führt sie nacheinander aus.

Sven


----------



## Timbonet (7. Februar 2005)

Du kannst nur eine DB-Anweisung pro [phpf]mysql_query[/phpf] durchführen. PHPMyAdmin teilt diese vor Übermittlung an die Datenbank auch auf.
[edit]Zu langsam...   [/edit]


----------

